# Cleaning An Old Case



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

I recently took apart and repaired an Elgin pocket watch movement that I bought to tinker with. I decided that I'd like to get it in a case so I followed some ebay items and eventually found one for the right price (cheap).

The case I got has a decent crystal, but crucially has the same grade movement as mine in it so the stem and crown etc. should work. The movement is in pretty good condition too, unlike my original one the mainspring is still good, but at first glance it looks like the balance staff is broken.

My major task before putting my fixed movement into its new home is that there is some corrosion on the bezel and main part of the case. This takes the form of a green crust. What's the best way to get rid of this? Should I get out the Brasso and go to town? That seems to work for almost everything 

I'm assuming that the plating has worn off in these points, so should I keep going and take all the plating off? The bezel is affected all the way around. The dial I have has brass coloured numerals so a brass case would suit it if I can get off evenly. Is there some chemical solution for this I wonder?

I'll try and get some pictures up later.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I would contact a plating company, as they normally strip off old plating before putting on the required metal. Some might even give free advice.

I have used Autosol for certain jobs.

Mike


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Here are a few pics. I actually quite like the patina on the dial. I may use that instead of the one I currently have. I'd like to get the edge of the case and the bow cleaned up a bit if possible.


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Hmm, no more responses? Maybe I should have put it in the tinkerers forum?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If you firstly remove the movement (I wouldn't touch the dial other than a VERY gentle clean with a cotton bud moistened with distilled water and dry gently with perhaps a hairdryer on very low). I have used "Silvo" on cases. It is an impregnated wadding. I have left cases in the tin for an hour or so, between the new wadding to allow the cleaning fluid to soak into the grime, before using the wadding and an old toothbrush, followed by a buff with clean cloth.

Works wonders.

Mike


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like silvo is pretty hard to come by on this side of the pond  I'll keep an eye out though.

Is it safe to put the crystal in there along with the rest of the case?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

yesenoj said:


> Looks like silvo is pretty hard to come by on this side of the pond  I'll keep an eye out though.
> 
> Is it safe to put the crystal in there along with the rest of the case?


I've had no problem with it. Just be careful with handling the crystals as some of them pop out or crack, very easily.

Mike


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

I tried putting the affected parts in vinegar to soften the green corrosion (I read it online somewhere). It actually worked very well! I have to do the main part of the case still, but the bezel, case back and bow are now very clean.


----------

